# New 6 Month Puppy



## Neophyte (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi guys!
I'm new to owning Havanese and we just picked up our 6 month old cutie on Saturday from an AKC breeder. We named her Sadie. She's been pretty good. She did not whine at all the first night in her crate but last night she flipped right out. She whined and howled for half an hour. She was knocking at the door and ended up 6 feet further away from the entrance of the bedroom. She probably would have went further but the bird cage stopped her, lol. Poor thing, I felt terrible but I knew if I did anything she'd keep it up longer. She did get to sleep after the 30 mins or so. I guess we will see how it goes tonight.

We have a 2 year GSD named Roxi who is getting a long really well with her. She is a bit shy but she is starting to run around with Roxi.

She's had a few accidents on the carpet but I guess that's just her getting used to the new place. She does let me know when she has to go out but she goes to the door so much sometimes I'm not sure. She is playing games with me, thinking if she goes out I'll play with her out there so I'm trying to figure out how to fix that.

We went for a walk this morning and it went pretty well. She even took a poo... in the middle of the road when we were crossing it, lol. Good thing we live in a quiet residential area.


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

She's beautiful! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome, she is cute. Love her beard!!! Lizzie tends to poop in the middle of our road. Not sure why.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum-Sadie is adorable. I'm glad her and Roxi are getting along, from what I've heard she'll help you with training Sadie not to go in the house (or the road!) Who knew there were road poopers  And we have two on the forum???


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That is a beautiful pup you have! Welcome to the wonderful world of Havanese! I'm sure you will enjoy it here!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome and she is a beautiful little girl. You will have lots of fun here! :whoo:


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome! Sadie is darling ~ it's so nice that she has a "sibling" there with her! Enjoy this wonderful loving happy breed!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome..she is a little doll!! Pretty coloring!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

She is pretty! Love the coloring!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww she is so pretty. Enjoy her and welcome.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome  Sadie looks like a sweet little girl! She is lucky to have such a nice area in your back yard to play in! I would want to go out all the time too


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a cutie! Sadie seem to fit her  and welcome to the forum!
Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum! Sadie is adorable!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:Sadie and big sister Roxi.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Congratulations on your new Hav, Roxie. She is a pretty girl. You are only about two hours from us - we're in the Waycross area!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sadie's beautiful, as is your other baby. Have fun with her, and welcome to the world of crazy dog lovers. Sadie's coloring is gorgeous.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh My! How adorable! Welcome to all of you. My Watson was a concrete pooper and it took about a week for him to understand what the grass was for. His litter mate Einstein took to the grass right away. Great that you live in a quiet neighborhood!


----------



## Neophyte (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a little annoyed. Sadie was raised with pee pads and didn't go out too much. I'll be with her outside for half an hour, we come inside and 5 mins later she is peeing on the floor. I put her outside right after but it doesn't seem to be working. Any ideas how to fix this? I really don't want pee pads in my house and prefer her to be an go-outside dog. I let her out 30mins-1 hour after eating or drinking as well.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Neophyte said:


> I'm a little annoyed. Sadie was raised with pee pads and didn't go out too much. I'll be with her outside for half an hour, we come inside and 5 mins later she is peeing on the floor. I put her outside right after but it doesn't seem to be working. Any ideas how to fix this? I really don't want pee pads in my house and prefer her to be an go-outside dog. I let her out 30mins-1 hour after eating or drinking as well.


Unfortunately, this is pretty common. It takes some time for it to click for them. I was in the same situation, got Piper at 6 months and she was trained to go on pads and I wanted her to go outside. Everytime she did-I made a huge deal with praise and treats but it took her a few months to "get it". I remember the frustration you are describing all too well and there were days it brought me to tears. Then one magical day (lol) it clicked for her and she has not used the pads since. I would suggest saving yourself some frustration by still having the pads available until she gets it. Know up front, it could take a while.

If you do a forum search, you should find some good information.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Try putting the pad right by the door that you go out from. Keep a close watch on her the second she starts to go say EA loud . At this point you could put a bell on the door handle and ring it then go out side and say potty. I didn't work enough at the bell to teach my two havanese to use it. Both of mine just go to the door and look at me . Zoey is 6mo and I still have a pad in front of the door she will not poop inside but will pee. only if I am not their to notice her. We still give treats and really praise both of them when we come in from outside.


----------



## Neophyte (Apr 18, 2011)

Great, thanks for the suggestions. I will get the pee pads for the door


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Did you get Sadie from the breeder in Statesboro? I can't remember the name but it seemed to be the closest one to us.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Use pee pads and move them closer and closer to the door over a period of time....then move the pee pad outside close to the door etc.

Patience is the key to potty training any havanese.Consistency,watching like a hawk at all times or crating when you can't watch them,removing rugs. Be absolutely diligent and it will pay off....but don't expect her to be like any other breed you may have had in the past.

From an owner of past basset hounds and shelties.....one sheltie pottied 1 time in my house in their 12 years......this is a whole different deal. When you researched havanese,hopefully you read they are notoriously hard to house break? They were not kidding.....and 99% of it is inconsistency and a human not REALLY watching.


----------



## Neophyte (Apr 18, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Did you get Sadie from the breeder in Statesboro? I can't remember the name but it seemed to be the closest one to us.


Yes, I did. 



Julie said:


> Use pee pads and move them closer and closer to the door over a period of time....then move the pee pad outside close to the door etc.
> 
> Patience is the key to potty training any havanese.Consistency,watching like a hawk at all times or crating when you can't watch them,removing rugs. Be absolutely diligent and it will pay off....but don't expect her to be like any other breed you may have had in the past.
> 
> From an owner of past basset hounds and shelties.....one sheltie pottied 1 time in my house in their 12 years......this is a whole different deal. When you researched havanese,hopefully you read they are notoriously hard to house break? They were not kidding.....and 99% of it is inconsistency and a human not REALLY watching.


She has been pretty good. She just refuses to use the pee pads. She went beside one 2 days ago and pooped on the floor yesterday completely in different areas.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - Sadie is a beautiful girl! We're in south GA - maybe we could get together sometime, with Kathie, for a playdate!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to you and little Sadie! When Beanie was little (and sleeping in her crate...of course she sleeps on our bed now...), we put the crate right next to our bed so she knew we were there. She would sleep through the night that way...Havs are very very social and want to be with you all the time!!! That's why she is crying...you are too far away if you are not within inches! She is absolutely beautiful...lovely colors!


----------



## Neophyte (Apr 18, 2011)

Sadie stopped whinning after 2 days thankfully, lol.

Big issue. She runs awaywhen we call her and isn't food motivated. It's obvious she wasn't socialized and i'm pretty upset she was sold to me a an akc with no training at 6 months old. Any ideas how I can make training bareable for us? She is so shy.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sure Dave will chip in he has endless useful articles on training of all types.
Havs need to feel very secure and loved,they are sensitive souls and don't react well to cross voices so it is important to be especially patient and enforce positive training methods.You need to build a really strong bond with her first of all,cuddle her over indulge her and gain her trust,make it so you and your family give her the most fun so she wants to be with you and please you.As she is 6 months old this might take longer than a 11 week old pup.At the same time she must look to you as her leader.Why not have a word with her breeder?find out what the characteristics of her parents are like,she may have helpful advice.Good luck!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We got Abby at eight months and I think a lot of older puppies have issues of not being socialized no matter what their pedigree! Abby is so much better now and continues to improve all the time. It just takes a lot of patience - she will be four in June!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Neophyte said:


> Sadie stopped whinning after 2 days thankfully, lol.
> 
> Big issue. She runs awaywhen we call her and isn't food motivated. It's obvious she wasn't socialized and i'm pretty upset she was sold to me a an akc with no training at 6 months old. Any ideas how I can make training bareable for us? She is so shy.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Neophyte (Apr 18, 2011)

I took my GSD to a puppy class at PetSmart and I'm not sure if I want to do it again. I'm not too fond of the trainer. I need to find somewhere else i can take her that's better but those things are hard to come by in this little city.

She wasn't responding to treats but I've got her attention now with tiny hot dog and steak pieces, lol. But wow, she is crazy! She will jump at me super high to get a treat and even go at my face. It's ridiculous. I have her on a leash attached to me so she doesn't run and go potty somewhere and she is chewing it even with a toy with her... this is going to be interesting training her.


----------

